# 6 cycle engine



## doc1955 (Mar 21, 2011)

I put a new base under my 6 cycle engine. I wanted an older looking base under it. I used a really old piece of timber I had laying around like forever. Here is a short video of me playing with the engine and hand starting it a couple times. This build was a fun build that I did about 7 or 8 years ago. My build I'm working on now is an Atkinson cycle engine.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6PJ2jZyoyc[/ame]


----------



## dreeves (Mar 21, 2011)

I have my 6 cycle about 10 percent done. I love the sound of the engine
 great job

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 21, 2011)

What's a 6 cycle? Heard of 2's and 4's but not a 6.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 21, 2011)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> What's a 6 cycle? Heard of 2's and 4's but not a 6.



A six stroke engine fires every 3rd revolution. The exhaust valve is held open for an extra full revolution, the theory being that it will clear out more exhaust gases and make the engine run cooler. I don't think there is any conclusive evidence that it is superior to a four stroke. There were also some 8 stroke engines that fired every 4th revolution. I think the early aeromotor was an 8 stroke. Seems like a moot point if the engine is a hit and miss...

Chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 21, 2011)

They have extra exhaust strokes. This was an engine that was published in the HSM mag about 8 or 9 years ago. It was the second IC engine I built.


----------



## dparker (Mar 22, 2011)

Doc: It was a good set of plans with good directions. I could hardly believe that I got it to run the first evening after I got it together. I used the same box to mount it on that I build for my Harold Depenbusch Hit and Miss engine. I can transport it inside the box to protect it and then slide out the lid and flip it over and slide it back in and hook up the plug to run it.
[youtube=425,350][/youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yU-_-MXy3k
The coil and battery are mounted inside the box normally but for this run I had to use a battery charger because the battery was dead.
It is a good runner and I should paint it as nice as yours, you did a good job and yours runs slower than mine which shows more of the actions going on.
Good Job and good looking engine you have there----------------don


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Don.
I like your idea of a box to protect. I have to say the same this was a fun build and it was well documented and it did fire right up after assembly. It always been a good running little engine. Nice to see others that were built! I can get it to run slower but then it doesn't start by hand very well. At the speed it runs now it start nearly every time with just a flip. You know I like the unpainted look to I don't know what possessed me to paint it the John Deer green and yellow.


----------



## dparker (Mar 22, 2011)

Doc: Oh no! I just cannot pass your last statement up without comment! You wrote : "I don't know what possessed me to paint it the John Deer green and yellow"----you did it to make it run like a Deer!! 
don--I'll go read the paper now--


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 22, 2011)

:big: :big:
Thats like an ad our local John Deer shop was running for awhile.
"We stand behind all our equipment the manure spreader we stand to the side."

 :big: :big:


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 22, 2011)

The last time I've looked, in a 6 cycle engine after the exhaust cycle there is an injection of water vapour into the cylinder that turns into steam giving some extra power and at the same time helps with the cooling. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crower_six_stroke


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 22, 2011)

The Crower is new tech. Too bad it seems to have gone by the wayside. I have read about other new tech engines using water in the cycle.


----------



## dparker (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello All:
Some of the old hit and miss and throttle governed farm engines could be started on gas and when warmed up switched over to kerosene also had the ability to have a water injection to prevent knocking and possibly produce a little power while turning the water to steam. Seems to me you would want to be very careful about shutting off the water supply early enough to completely dry the cylinder before shutting down the engine.
don


----------

